# Puppy wanting to be chased



## Zealus (Nov 22, 2011)

We have an odd thing happening with our Havanese Rex. It doesn't happen all the time, but most of the time when my girlfriend walks towards Rex to play with him or just to pet him he runs away at full blast. Then he comes back towards her and then bounces back then runs away kinda like he wants to be chased. Now when we first pick up Rex at 4 months old in November my girlfriend would play chase with him for the first week or two until I said it might be a better idea to play fetch with him which she does with no issues. Now tho it has become an issue if we have to leave or if she needs to pick him up he always runs away like its a game. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this problem? Thanks for any help.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmm. Baxter also loves to be chased, but we have a way of initiating that game -- we blow in his face (I know, weird), and that gets him down on his front paws for a chasing game. We haven't had any trouble with confusing that game with approaching him for other reasons or having him come to us. Not really sure why, now that I think of it.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

My two both love to be chased either by the grandchildren,other dogs or myself.Nellie starts off by actually being a little scared, but loving it.Dizzie loves it full stop.When we are out sometimes Dizzie really tries to entice other dogs to chase him by going down low on his front paws,whilst wagging his tail and growling at them.some get the hint and they have a great chase!As we play the chase game as a proper game they kind of understand when we are doing it and don't try it on at other times.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie played "catch me if you can" for quite a while. I thought it was funny, then when I wanted her right then, it was no longer funny. I learned to yell STOP and she would. That is still the way I keep her from skulking off when she sees the grooming tools or shampoo. Just don't have to holler anymore. When she is playing and I want her to, I start saying RUN RUN and she will take off. They are pretty smart little critters, you just have to be firm with them sometimes.


----------



## Zealus (Nov 22, 2011)

I've chased him a couple times before but he knows when I'm playing with him. Sometimes it seems like he does it on purpose to my girlfriend because it's almost like he's smiling you cant catch me. I have to keep myself from laughing; it's funny but at the same time my girlfriend is starting to think Rex is afraid of her and she's afraid to interact with Rex. It's both of our dogs so it's becoming an issue.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Lucy too loves to be chased. I try to mix it up and have her chase me half the time while we're running around. I know exactly what you're saying about how frustrating it is when you want to (or need to) get ahold of them and they run! We have an open concept floor plan and There are so many open halls and furniture that it's impossible to "corner" her and catch her. 

This morning, however, I wasn't playing and tried to convey that to her in my body language and tone of voice. I told her to "drop" (lay down) several times (I know, don't repeat yourself) and finally she did. I expected her to jump up and run when I got close to her but she didn't. We had a huge party then to celebrate her dropping long-distance and staying until I got there to her. I have no wishful thinking that it will work next time but I wonder. I also wonder about commanding her anything, come, drop, sit, leave it, etc., when I have no means to reinforce it and she just continues to run away from me, smiling all the way! And it is so hard to not join her in her wild joy when she's racing around growling and jumping over things and around them. 

I am very interested in what others have to say.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

DonnaC said:


> Hmm. Baxter also loves to be chased, but we have a way of initiating that game -- we blow in his face (I know, weird), and that gets him down on his front paws for a chasing game. We haven't had any trouble with confusing that game with approaching him for other reasons or having him come to us. Not really sure why, now that I think of it.


"The Chasing Henry Around" game was big when Henry was a pup, and now sometimes still. He chases me back too.
He also likes the blowing in his face and squirms and plays when it happens!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I know what most will say, but I have never given treats to my animals for doing what was asked. It has always been repetition and my manner I guess. I have always been the pack leader and a lot of the forum members don't believe in this concept. I did have one dog that was a protection dog that I did send back. Terribly expensive and was constanting nuzzling my hand for the treats that he was trained with. I sent him back because he nearly got my grandbaby. Rosie has been the hardest one to train. I was told do not raise your voice to her, do not ever shut a door between you and her, etc. Havanese are so sensitive, bla bla. So except for the things that could get her killed, like running out an open door, and to walk on a leash (that only took ab out 10 minutes in the parking lot), I didn't start training her to do anything just be cute. Well I did shut her out of the bathroom right off and at the office I left her in my office with the door closed. After the first day, she never cried again about any of that. And like I said, every morning, we played the catch me game, until I had to go right then and hollered at her. She didn't come apart, didn't shy away from me or anything bad. Just dropped and stayed there until I picked her up. From what I know now, I would have trained her like all the other dogs I have had. She would always be going outside to potty, no pee-pads. She would sit and stay. She will stay, but won't sit. The havanese is a smart gentle dog, but not the delicate temperment I was led to believe. And they are little scamps when they want to be. Mostly we just have fun.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Bless you Lucille. My Lucy has been treated so differently than my other dogs who grew up to be gentle loving beasts. I have allowed her to get away with everything because
she is so darn cute! I have been so confused on this new PRT (positive reinforcement training) v.s. consistent, clear and loving training my other dogs received.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

My hat is off to you Lucile. I like the way you think 
I have tried everything with Cooper. There was no way,no matter what, he was using pee pads or fake turf (shredded and ignored them). He loves outside. He absolutely hates his ex-pen and will jump at the sides and move it across floor when doing that. Trust me it's not a light one. This is a 5 lb. puppy lol It has been trial and error and I have gone back to what worked for me with my previous babies. Tone of voice,certain words and hand signals. He is really catching on even at 9 weeks. I'm totally surprised. Hand signals are working great and special words.

I was heartbroken after reading so much on the forum about how and what everyone was doing to train their pups. This was before we adopted Cooper. I actually felt excited and a whole new experience for me training a new pup a different way. All I read sounded so easy and I was ready. It all ended up not working for me and Cooper. I was devastated. Thought something was wrong with me. I know we haven't had Cooper for long ( 9 days) but there should have been some signs of communication and Cooper getting _it_ at least by day 7? Last few days I have seen wonderful improvement and when I speak he looks right at me and waits for a word and hand signal.( on some things, still a work in progress lol) I wonder if it depends on the pup, the owner and household situation. Just like people, every puppy has their own distinct personality. Can't lump them all in one or two types. He is loving,cuddly and cute as a button and has won our hearts when we first met him.

pS. The one thing he still uses at night and I love is his crate :whoo:

Linda Cooper's Mom


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Max was the _worst_ when he was a puppy at running from me. He would scoot past me if I opened the front door and off he would run to visit all the neighbors. Any attempts to catch him was just a game to him. I finally leaned to stoop down and pretend to see something interesting in the grass. He would come running to see what it was and I would grab him. Other times, I turned my back to him and acted like I wanted him to chase me. That worked sometimes, too. Finally, he grew out of it and he stops when I tell him to stop.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Both my boys love being chased when they are in a very playful mood. The main times are after a bath (Jack) to release a lot of energy. And, the other main chase time is when I get home from work. The boys have lots of energy at this time and I try to wear them out a little. I say "I am going to get you" and they know we are playing and the chase begins. 

I agree, it is all in the tone. There have been tmes, I have said something different to the boys and they look at me and tilt their heads like they are trying to understand me.


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a similar situation with Kobe. He is actually very comfortable with men but when women (and some kids) come around he does exactly what you are describing. I have finally figured out that it has to do with their voice. When they see him they speak in a hgher excited voice and he starts coming to them and when they reach for him he takes off then he comes back and then takes off. I have a few friends that I could say when he comes up just say Hi Kobe in a normal voice and act disinterested. Then they talk to me, kneel down and he comes right up and they pet him. I know I do the same thing when I see a cute pup, my voice goes up and I get excited, therefore, so does the dog. Might be different with your situation, but thought it might be worth pointing out.


----------



## precious_tan (Nov 13, 2011)

Precious loves chasing game too, sometimes the kids will play chasing with her. When we want to get her and she tries to run as a game. We all will not chasing her, instead we ignore her and went on doing whatever things. Precious will then come to either of us to see what we are up to, then we will be able to get her.


----------

